# Snookin



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

We got blown out of our bonefish spot today so we hit a very productive spot of mine. We caught about 20 mullet and hit it up. EVERY single cast got hit. We had a lot of break off's due to the mangroves and some of the bigger snook. We also landed a nice 4lb black snapper. As you can see by these pics most of the fish were the shorter sub species of snook but we did get some that are normal. I still can't figure out pics on this site!!!!!

http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/snook.jpg
http://i835.photobucket.com/albums/zz273/James_Roxby/Alexsnook004.jpg


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Very cool...

I think those are "Fat Snook".

http://myfwc.com/wildlifehabitats/saltwaterfish_snookfat.htm

Jim


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They are a blast to catch, very acrobatic.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Looks like fun. r they a good fight?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

They are but you can really tell the difference between the common and the fat. It could just be the size. I hooked a big common line slider and he could not be stopped. I got him out and it just turned it's head and kept pushing until the line snapped not head shakes or anything just preasure. I could not let him run due to structure. I had some casts today on one the size of my leg that would not commit to the artificial. I was out of live bait. I have them dialed in right now and it's only going to get better with the mullet run. I'm ready to focus on Bones with the water temp dropping.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Man, sounds like your living the life right now. Wat set up do u use? rod and line and such?


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Penn slammer rod stiff inshore and a Penn Sargus SG3000 and 4000 8lb test mono with a 25lb leader. Mullet when snapper are around and shrimp when it's just snook. LONG leader. You need to trim and re tie after every fish. Artificial: Jig tipped with a soft plastic. Red and white gets the bite. I usually use artificial in Flamingo where the water is not so clear. The snook in the keys went to Harvard so I usually fish them with live bait. No pinfish! They dig down to quick. I have also had luck with a weedless shad on a weighted bass hook but you have to skip it WAY back into the groves and I suggest braid b/c it take power to get them out. Hit the canals near mm90 in tavenier with the shad twitch and let sit twice then reel it back in.


----------

